# New GI Bill requirements..



## Household6 (Apr 18, 2013)

The Army is changing the requirement for transferring GI bills to dependants come August.. 

http://www.army.mil/article/101298



> Soldiers who are not retirement eligible, electing to transfer their GI Bill benefits to a family member means re-upping for an additional four years. *Come Aug. 1, that rule will apply to all Soldiers*, whether they are retirement-eligible or not.



The extension has always been there, just the amount of time you need to extend out has changed. I think it used to be MOS specific, but don't quote me on that.. So I guess if anyone is planning on transferring, make up your mind before August 1.


----------



## hogwiley (Apr 18, 2013)

I never knew you could transfer the GI Bill to family members. This must be the post 9/11 GI bill? 

The more I hear about the post 9/11 GI bill the more I realize the GI bill that came before it was a total joke, some guys paid more into the friggin thing than they got out of it despite numerous deployments for things like Desert Storm, Somalia or Haiti, Kosovo, etc.

It's all about politics in the end.


----------



## Household6 (Apr 18, 2013)

hogwiley said:


> I never knew you could transfer the GI Bill to family members. This must be the post 9/11 GI bill?
> 
> The more I hear about the post 9/11 GI bill the more I realize the GI bill that came before it was a total joke, some guys paid more into the friggin thing than they got out of it despite numerous deployments for things like Desert Storm, Somalia or Haiti, Kosovo, etc.
> 
> It's all about politics in the end.




Not only can you pass it to your spouse, but you can divide it among your children up until their 26th birthday. Yea, it's the post 9/11 bill, they've made some changes that are (in my opinion) more than fair and generous. 

Here's some good FAQs: http://www.army.mil/standto/archive_2013-03-04/


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Apr 20, 2013)

If anyone wants to adopt a 30 year old son, Ill gladly take whats left of your gi bill to to finish a graduate degree  Mines gonna run out in the middle of a masters program I think


----------



## airborne2chairborne (Apr 26, 2013)

I've never heard of the post 9/11 being MOS specific (someone correct me if I'm wrong, don't wanna give bad info). I know to a point it's component specific in terms of how long you have to serve to be eligeable for 100%.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Apr 26, 2013)

nope, not MOS specific.


----------

